# GA16DE in scca ITA class(taking notes)



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi all: this topic is about my ga16de b13 chassis, its been about 3 years since I have raced my sentra in various SOLO 1 on road courses and some door to door racing with nasa rules under solo cross laws but now its time to move up to ITA class to see how competitive the little engine can be, as it is right now the car is striped down to a certain degree and has a six point cage built to it and weights 2070 pounds with out of course the driver who weights 200 pounds the car has no engine internal mods everything is on the outside hot shot header, unorthodox pulley, cold air, intake, manifold gaskets, 7 pound flywheel, coil over and sway bars and I will like to know if some guy around here has race this engines in ITA class and how it performed because in my own experience this engines in its stock form are indestructible to the point that my fellow Honda competitors in the same solo class has used about 3 engines in 3 years and I have still the same engine and doing the same times lap after lap so I will like to hear from other guys that went the other way and were crazy enough to try luck with an indestructible GA16DE.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

is this forum dead?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

This forum isn't heavily populated... and the GA isn't incredibly popular because of its low power output. I'm not too familiar with ITA class, as I'm building a 240SX that might be able to go for DP, but otherwise there's nothing in SCCA classes I'd be eligible for.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks for the comment now that you mentioned LOW POWER OUTPUT I remember 3 years ago when I dared to show up in the local solo event in a 1.5 mile road course in F class (NASA rules)and there were 3 SE-Rs that looked at me and jocked around guess what by years end I was the champion of the class and two of them left the series because their cars were weak against the civics that have LOW POWER OUTPUT by the way my engine happens to be the weakest of the series too but mysteriously faster than anything in the class its a shame that that ga16de along the b13 chassis never got the support it needed to be developed thank for the info and good luck with your silvia.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

My main point behind the low power output was that you can get an SR-equipped car for nearly the same money and have much more horsepower and modifications available to you. Of course you can still run the GA, but considering you can have another 20-40hp without much extra cost and effort, it's a no-brainer to me.

then again, I'm not sure what you have available in PR... SR-equipped cars are a dime a dozen in the states.. may be different down there with you guys. ???


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks on the info but I’m not sure about what to go with I’m kind of used to the light nose feeling of the GA and if I choose to go with the 2 litter they will impose me about 250 pounds because of the engine horse power so the SCCA specify that the racing weight for a 2 litter is 2470 lbs and the GA is 2250 lbs so I guess all is about the same so thanks a lot man I think I race the GA and see how it goes at this point my times compared to the SE-r are about the same with the biggest difference that I tend to be turning faster than 2 litter but the 2 litter is faster in the straight also here in Puerto Rico we get a lot of stuff from Japan but the main difference is than you can get a fairly 30k miles ga16 for 600$ and the se-r cost about 900$ and the ser seems to last less so is not really a matter of availability but a matter of savings in the long run any way I go with what I have at the moment thanks for your help.


----------

